# Question on a Warrant



## NoobCJStudent (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi guys,
Had a quick question. Two months ago I was attacked during the night by my uncle. I was then hospitalized with a concussion and seizure. My uncle was charged with a&b and threats to commit crime (murder)(He is also well known to the police, I have no record at all). Today I was heading out to get some lunch and I was surrounded by 6 cops. They informed me I had a warrant out for skipping out on court. I never got any summons in the mail. They let me go and said I better get down to court to clear the warrant. I did what I was told. I went to court and my uncle counter-sued me. I also found out that they had my address completely wrong, therefore I never got the summons in the mail. 1.) How did they get my address totally wrong? 2.) Why am I being charged when I spoke to the police and they had told me that I was definitely the victim? 

Thanks,
NCJS


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone in Massachusetts can take out a criminal complaint on anybody else for any reason. The problem is that the private person who takes out the complaint at court probably gave the court your wrong address, maybe on purpose. When you didn't show up at a show cause hearing to see if the complaint was going to issue, the charges issued and you didn't show for the arraignment which caused the warrant. You uncle probably called the police once the warrant issued. The police have no part to play in private compliants filed directly to the court. Ask your attorney to have the case sent back to a show cause hearing.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

It's not always black and white, tho it does not happen often it does happen.



LawMan3 said:


> They let you go even though WMS indicated an active warrant for your arrest? Clearly in violation of the "shall arrest" provision, regardless of whether it's an error or not.
> 
> Like USMC said, clear it up with the courts and get copies of the incident report(s) from the responding PD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

your uncle is an asshole!


----------



## NoobCJStudent (Jul 5, 2010)

If he was to deliberately put down my wrong address would that be considered providing police with false information?


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

NoobCJStudent said:


> If he was to deliberately put down my wrong address would that be considered providing police with false information?


It would be more likely be perjury. With a civil suit I had to file a ways back, the line above said something along the lines of "Under penalty of perjury, I attest that all the info provided herein is true/correct"


----------



## NoobCJStudent (Jul 5, 2010)

Just as you said. He must of filed the charges at court himself. He must have given the court the wrong address. The "po-po" obviously found me by checking my address with the registry like your suppose to do.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> So, what'd he "charge" you with? Counter claim of assault?
> 
> Defense tactic to push it to a show cause hearing and get you to drop charges or face his.


Yeah but it's horseshit. IF things happen the way he claims, get the reports, medical records, and if it proceeds, a lawyer and push for a motion to dismiss. If you get it, sue his punk ass for a bunch of shit.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> They let you go even though WMS indicated an active warrant for your arrest? Clearly in violation of the "shall arrest" provision, regardless of whether it's an error or not.


I've brought people directly to court before when they have had warrants. I don't book, I don't cuff, I pat frisk and give them a courtesy transport to court and walk them to the clerk's office to take care of the warrants.

Obviously I don't do this for any asshole, only those people whose circumstances deem it possible. In 19 years, I've only done it three times. Being on day shift also makes it possible, you can't do it on the weekends or at night.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

"shall arrest" has be modified sometimes. Although I've only done it a few times, there are cases when you have to skip it. I just did it on a case where I came across a guy with WMS for B+E vehicle charges. The guy had no other BOP and by all accounts was an average working family man. When I told him of the warrant, he told us that he had a dirtbag brother who looked like him who sometimes used his name when he was arrested. When we ran the brother's BOP, there were tons of B+Es and false name charges on it. We told the guy to take care of it at court.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

NoobCJStudent said:


> Just as you said. He must of filed the charges at court himself. He must have given the court the wrong address. The "po-po" obviously found me by checking my address with the registry like your suppose to do.


Did you just say "PO-PO"? Are you shitting me? Zero respect right there.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

"Po Po" what are you 16 years old? In the begining I was behind for you but that comment was pretty dumb.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> I've brought people directly to court before when they have had warrants. I don't book, I don't cuff, I pat frisk and give them a courtesy transport to court and walk them to the clerk's office to take care of the warrants.
> 
> Obviously I don't do this for any asshole, only those people whose circumstances deem it possible. In 19 years, I've only done it three times. Being on day shift also makes it possible, you can't do it on the weekends or at night.


I've had the old "Jury duty - fail to attend" or the "unlicensed dog" warrant. I'm sorry, if they're not assholes, or committing other douchebaggery, they're not taking the ride.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

CJIS said:


> "Po Po" what are you 16 years old? In the begining I was behind for you but that comment was pretty dumb.


He was quoting mtc from her question to him.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

csauce777 said:


> I've had the old "Jury duty - fail to attend" or the "unlicensed dog" warrant. I'm sorry, if they're not assholes, or committing other douchebaggery, they're not taking the ride.


Exactamundo


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

right.as.rain said:


> He was quoting mtc from her question to him.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300


Ah my mistake I apologize

---------- Post added at 12:47 ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 ----------



csauce777 said:


> I've had the old "Jury duty - fail to attend" or the "unlicensed dog" warrant. I'm sorry, if they're not assholes, or committing other douchebaggery, they're not taking the ride.


Exactly.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so sick of family drama. I really don't give a F*** about the story anymore. Go to court, clear your warrant, tell your over priced lawyer the story and let the judge dismiss all charges against everyone.


----------



## NoobCJStudent (Jul 5, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Did you just say "PO-PO"? Are you shitting me? Zero respect right there.[
> Look further back in the thread. I quoted someone else using po-po. I would never use that as my own words. That is why it is in quotations.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:19 ---------- Previous post was at 20:17 ----------
> ...


----------

